# MEPRO HYPER-BRIGHT Sights - Anyone here with experience?



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

My 2006 install of CZ 75b Truglo sights have served me well but have faded almost into oblivion. 

I've looked at several night sights and the Mepro Hyper-Bright sights have my attention.

Has anyone had experience with these sights? I'd appreciate any opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never tried those. Sorry.


----------

